# DIY Livery in Windsor / fifield / Oakley Green HELP!!!



## Lu_Miksa (5 January 2015)

Hi
Does anyone know of where I can look for DIY livery for my mare in the windsor / fifield / oakley green area?
I've tried all the normal googled places but it seems lots of places are no longer offering DIY livery.

Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 January 2015)

Lu_Miksa said:



			Hi
Does anyone know of where I can look for DIY livery for my mare in the windsor / fifield / oakley green area?
I've tried all the normal googled places but it seems lots of places are no longer offering DIY livery.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 shame there are diy spaces in yards around here but that is too far for you


----------



## Auslander (5 January 2015)

Clevelands, next door to the polo club in Fifield. He had a few DIY liveries there when I was looking


----------



## Lu_Miksa (5 January 2015)

Where abouts are you then?


----------



## neddy man (5 January 2015)

there are 5 within a 10 mile radius of Windsor on www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Lu_Miksa (5 January 2015)

Oh how long ago were you lookin Auslander as they aren't far from me. Where abouts are you HGA-12?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 January 2015)

Lu_Miksa said:



			Where abouts are you then?
		
Click to expand...

yards up near gerrads cross my friend is there


----------



## Lu_Miksa (5 January 2015)

Oh that is a bit far but thanks!

Thanks neddy man will check those out and see if they have any DIY


----------



## Lu_Miksa (6 January 2015)

Auslander Do you have a phone number for Clevelands by chance?


----------

